# Cosmetic damage on car



## MarLo4533 (1 mo ago)

Hey everyone,
I’m just about to start driving for Uber in Newcastle. I was looking at purchasing a 2019 Kia cerato hatch, while reading the vehicle requirements I did see the wording “no cosmetic damage.” When y’all applied did someone from Uber come and inspect the vehicle?
The car I’m looking at buying has slight damage on the driver side bumper/body kit, the rest of the car looks immaculate 
Cheers


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

https://www.supercheapauto.com.au/brands/dupli-color


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

Bodyworx EVO Masking Tape - 18mm x 50m


Bodyworx EVO Masking Tape - 18mm x 50m




www.supercheapauto.com.au


----------

